# New Member



## odoyle (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, My name is Tyler Doyle. I am a sound/light guy from DeKalb High School in Waterloo, IN. I also work at the newly built DeKalb Outdoor Theater. I am really excited to get to learn a lot from the many experienced techies on CB


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome Tyler! Be sure to check out the Wiki. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

